

12 year old autistic boy develops his own theory of relativity - attheodo
http://www.theautismnews.com/2011/03/25/autistic-boy12-with-higher-iq-than-einstein-develops-his-own-theory-of-relativity/

======
ColinWright
Here are two discussions from previous submissions - there were a dozen or so
comments on each:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379419>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382850>

There were more.

